# Chaos Daemons Tactics (Need Advice)



## Jikimus (May 5, 2010)

Hey guys,

Some of you may have noticed my army list in the Chaos Daemons section.

My army is slowly coming together and after much reading, I think its time i actually asked for some advice.

My 500pt army consist of:

Herald of Tzeentch with Chariot, Bolt, We Are Legion and Master of Sorcery
7 Plaguebearers
10 Bloodletters
4 Fiends

I will be mostly playing Tau and Witchhunters.

My idea was to send the Plaguebearers in first, with the Herald behind them for the cover save.

Then bring in my fiends, and then Bloodletters.

Any thoughts on how I could combat these 2 armies?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Against Tau, you're going to need to catch the transports fast, don't waste an opportunity to crash them with the Fiends, but really, your best bet is the chariot. Even your plaguebearers will be able to smash Tau in CC so get any non-transported squads into combat ASAP.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well the cover save is a good plan but not with the herald... there is no point in any tzeentch unit evre using cover unless they want to go to ground since their 4+ inv save is just as good as the 4+ cover save they would get behind other units (unless they are playing daemonhunters with psycannons).

I would drop the plaguebearers close in to the enemy with fiends a long way back (about 20"). That way the plaguebearers draw a lot of fire but the fiends are the danger as they are almost certainly in charge range. Second turn hope to have the HoT turn up to add firepower to the mix (like blowing any transports), the bloodletters can treaten the enemy if they turn up but the fiends will be doing most of your damage. Meanwhile throw the plaguebearers into a combat with some enemies with big guns (they will rarely win but they stop the enemy from shooting at you until you get your fiends/letters over there to help them out).


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Fiends and the chariot are your only reliable option to pop armor, so I'd put them in different waves. Split it to Fiends and Bletters and Herald and Plaguebearers. If the Fiends and Bletters come in, drop aggressively and force them to react to the dudes toting power weapons. You want to charge ASAP with Fiends, Bloodletters mop up. If the Chariot and PBs come in, drop more defensively (on your objectives) or in bolt range to start shooting. Remember your Tzerald can also turbo-boost 24" should you need it.

Alternatively, frontload your preferred wave with both goodies and play very aggressively with them. Your army lives or dies on them anyway, why bother holding back?


----------



## Jikimus (May 5, 2010)

I just need something clarified.

When Daemon's deploy, I know the first wave uses Deep Strike (so they need to roll for scatter, arrange the squad into a circular formation, etc). But what about the units in reserve?

Do they come in via the normal reserve rules? Or do they deep strike as well?

Thank you for all the replies, I'm beginning to get an idea of what I need to do


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

All of them come into play by deepstrike, regardless of the wave.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Jikimus said:


> I just need something clarified.
> 
> When Daemon's deploy, I know the first wave uses Deep Strike (so they need to roll for scatter, arrange the squad into a circular formation, etc). But what about the units in reserve?
> 
> ...


As mentioned before my post, yes, they all come in via deep strike... The only real note is that half the army comes in first, then the half that doesn't come in rolls on the reserves table, as per normal.

Not trying to step on toes, Masked Jackal, just adding to your point.


----------



## Jikimus (May 5, 2010)

Okay, so lets say my wave 1 was going to be the first wave to DS.

I'd roll for each individual unit/squad, place them, etc.

Now, does my whole second wave come in on the second turn? (if I roll a 4+), or just 1 squad at a time?

I'm not very familiar with the rules and I'm having trouble understanding the rulebook.

Thanks guys


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

The first wave all comes in turn 1, placed and scattered as normal. The second wave is in reserves, so you have to roll to see what's available like normal reserves.


----------



## ninja skills (Aug 4, 2009)

its 4+ per unit in the second wave turn 2 3+ turn 3 as per the rules. deamons can be a little tricky to use due to the randomness but lots of fun because of it


----------



## Jikimus (May 5, 2010)

Okay that makes sense .. So for every unit (squad, or FOC selection) I have in reserves, I roll separate dice? So if I have Bloodletters and Fiends in reserve on turn 2, and I rolled a 2 for the BL's and a 5 for the Fiends, I just bring in the fiends that turn and try next turn for the BL's?

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

That's it.


----------

